# Avo 22 frosted glass?



## Caramia (9/10/16)

Does anyone have, or know where I can find one (preferably a couple), please?
Mine broke as I took the atty off the mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soutie (17/10/16)

I need this too, even if it a clear glass. My frosted one broke over the weekend and I hate the idea of only having the glass on the tank and no spare.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Caramia (17/10/16)

Soutie said:


> I need this too, even if it a clear glass. My frosted one broke over the weekend and I hate the idea of only having the glass on the tank and no spare.


I hear you Brotha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soutie (24/10/16)

Bump on this
Anyone?
Please?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

